# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Bush vs. Schwarzenegger

## Hendricius

This is a video about Schwarzenegger and G. Bush. Quite funny if you ask me.  :Big Grin:  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfWU8yKG1fc[/ame]

----------


## Hendricius

updated to a link with better quality :-).

----------


## ZeroHacks

hahaha epic

+rep  :Big Grin:

----------

